# Zero S range charts



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

The Zero S ( super moto version) looks pretty cool.
They did a great job on the range charts.

http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/range/

click on the 20-30 and 30-40 tabs


I still kinda like the Brammo Empulse a little better.

http://www.brammo.com/empulse/


----------

